# Face Off Dr. Tim's Pursuit vs Orijen Adult



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

I did a 30 day test of each food. Cold Turkey switch starting with Dr. Tim's. Rated on a scale of 1 to 5, 5 being highest

1) Dr Tim's

a) Cost: $1.50 per lb
b) Switch Over: 5, no issues
c) Stools & Gas: 5, near perfect, slight gas first day or two
d) Drinking: 5, Normal
e) Clean Up: 5, Low Volume
f) Palatability: 4, First day sort of looked at it. After that no issues
g) Physical Notes: Better breath, no anal gland issues, this has been an issue on other transitions

Overall: 5

2) Orijen

a) Cost: $2.80lb
b) Switch Over: 3, very loose for several days
c) Stools & Gas: 2, not great, gas off and on the entire 30 days
d) Drinking: 1, Above normal and gulping.
e) Clean Up: 1, High Volume, and always pooping while running around.
f) Palatability: 5, no issues
g) Physical Notes: Worse breath and 2-3 days of anal smell.

Overall: 2, but would never buy again. Total waste of money.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very interesting! I used Orijen a little a long time ago but never went back. Don't even know why. My dog who ate Dr Tim's did well on it.


----------

